# my frog likes to stay in same spots



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

hello I am new to this forum and new to the hobby. My girlfriend got me a d. azureus last month for my birth day and it is awesome. it seems like he likes to stay inside the cocoa hut most of the time or perched up on a piece of drift wood i have set in the tank that is under alot of plant cover where it is kinda hidden. i have researched these are bold frogs. Is this normal? it is a juvenile. Are these frogs very active and like to move? thanks for any info i enjoy learning all i can about this kind of frog


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

let the little guy settle in to his new enclosure. they may be shy. its not only the breed but the perticular frog in my opinion. i have 2 blue and bronze froglets, and one stays hidden (i even found him inside of a rock in the tank, he fould a tunnel in it and in he went) the other hides but is slightly more bold. other auratus that ive owned have been much more bold. give him time. and you could be over feeding and the ff's are bothering the frog causing it to hide. i like to give no more than they can eat in like 5-10 mins, the rest of the day they can hunt for springs but wont be bothered by a fly crawling on their head.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I have an adult azureus male that doesn't like to be seen. I may see him 3 times a week or when he is hungry. He loves to hide in the plants. So basically your frog may do that the rest of the time you have it. Hopefully yours will come around.


----------



## nathan23 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have two azureus, and the problem you might have is that your tank might not be humid enough. Do you have a humidity/thermometer in your tank? I think I see a trend when it's not humid enough (70%) they are less active, then when it's 80%+. But these frogs are not very active in general. Mine don't hide, but they don't move that much either. Also, they are more active in the morning, and usually just stand around in the evening.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

I also have a pair of D. azureus (got them last Chistmas as a present). I have found that my azureus are not shy at all. I see them all over the terrarium but they also have their certain favorite spots, one of my frogs likes to sit inside the bromeliad the other one seems to like sitting on top of the coco hut. I have heard of azureus frogs called beggers, I would agree with this. When I walk in my office I see both of my frogs hop up to the glass and are staring at me because they have connected the fact that when I come in the room its lunch time.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

My azureus are definately beggers. Although it took them about a month to get used to me coming in to look at them. Now they come out of where ever they are when it is time to eat or they just see me at the tank. You won't see them and then all of a sudden you see a head pop up over a leaf or something and here they come. 
Candy


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

yea i raised the humidity from around 75-78 to 85-95 and seems to have helped


----------

